# Current Moderators Or Lack Of Them.



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been a member here for about 4 years & I think this is one of the best watch forums out there. But I would also say it is floundering a little these days, that is just my opinion. One of the reasons may be what I state below??

I would like to ask who are the current moderators? And how many actually post / moderate the forum these days? I know there are several who I miss.

I think one of the reasons this forum stands out from the crowd the way this forum is moderated & always found it very well done. But lately it seems to have very little input / posts from current moderators except Mach, and maybe PhilM. If I have left anyone out I apologize.

Maybe it is time for some new blood? Please note I have no desires or do have the time required for the commitment needed, but there are several members, that come to mind, who post here regularly, have a proven commitment, wisdom & experience needed.

I have no agenda here, any opinions or comments?

Cheers Martin


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree, this forum does seem a little slow of late


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is there much content that needs moderated ??? The forum in general if you'll excuse the pun seems to be ticking along nicely with a bit of something for everyone.

In my humble opinion as always of coarse


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> But I would also say it is floundering a little these days, that is just my opinion. One of the reasons may be what I state below??


I would agree this Forum is floundering but I don't believe it is due to lack of moderation etc...unless you have evidence otherwise.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

In my experience, all forums have periods of high and low activity and, in time, many topics will reappear. It's a natural phenomenon of internet activity. Membership changes over time, people drop in and out. That's forum life, and it's nothing to do with mods who, on the whole, are there mainly to keep any peace that needs keeping and ensure/promote the forum rules. If they choose to post and give us the benefit of their wisdom, so much the better. :smartass:

What's to worry about? If you want lots of activity - keep on posting!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think Martin is blaming moderation for the current pace of the forum - I think he's wondering why a few of the moderators don't contribute much nowadays.

I apologise if I've got that wrong Martin.

Over the years, the forum has had it's highs and lows regarding new threads etc. It's nothing to worry about - it'll pick up again soon.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

The mods appear more to be hitting the happy cake and

hanging out amongst themselves than on the forum.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

A few years ago, someone (Mel?) offered a prize to whoever posted the most interesting new thread over a week to help stimulate the forum.

Does anyone have anything they want to give away? :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> I think he's wondering why a few of the moderators don't contribute much nowadays.


Do moderators need to be regular contributors? I know of two Mods who have stepped down in the last couple of years, and I think there are 4 current Mods : PhilM, JoT, Jason and Mac, so in terms of moderating the forum, that ought to be enough.

But as you say, people and interests come-and-go. The Electric and Electronics Forum has been in the doldrums for months, which has certainly affected my posting habits --- little point in posting in-depth stuff if no-one is currently interested. Come back Larry in Calgary, Martinus, Andy, etc etc.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a good forum, friendly, mods go lightly, why moan? Let's all try to put at least 1 post in a week.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I think that's a good point, and a similar story on the Vintage and Clock/pocket watch forums.

Also something which astonishes me is that the forum is owned and maintained by a watch company, and yet the last post in the RLT section was over a week ago. I realise that Mr Taylor has been having a difficult time, but even so! As some of you know, I also belong to the Christopher Ward Forum, and brand focused topics are pretty central to the activity there, though we also now have a flourishing vintage section and other brands are much in evidence as well. On a number of occasions, as users of both forums will know, I have posted the same thread in both places â€" almost invariably, I tend to get many more replies on the CW forum. I have "met" many great people on both forums, but I do find this one rather slow at times.

As Paul says, we all have our interests. There seems to be a lot of currency here for Seiko divers, and 70s watches if you look at the Friday to Sunday threads and the sales corner. Absolutely nothing wrong with that, though of minimal interest to me.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I don't think Martin is blaming moderation for the current pace of the forum - I think he's wondering why a few of the moderators don't contribute much nowadays.
> 
> I apologise if I've got that wrong Martin.


No i think you got it right.

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's wondering why a few of the moderators don't contribute much nowadays.
> ...


I agree 4 moderators is enough, but I only see 2 moderating/contributing these days.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


I don't think that is true....I know that all four are moderating.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> and I think there are 4 current Mods : PhilM, JoT, Jason and Mac,


Surely you mean 5 - aren't you a mod Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mutley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > and I think there are 4 current Mods : PhilM, JoT, Jason and Mac,
> ...


It says I am...but I'm not. :lol:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's wondering why a few of the moderators don't contribute much nowadays.
> ...


Well I must say I am always interested in the electric Watches, so please post something in depth from time to time. I would hope it will inspire more interest with others.

I also pretty much enjoy all sections of the forum, and have talked with some great members since I joined, its a little down at the moment but certainly not out.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Paul has been on a Special Assignment the details of which I am not at liberty to discuss :shutup: :to_keep_order: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


 :batman:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

They do say that it all starts at the top and I think we all miss Roy's input here these days and the fact that the RLT Watch side of things has diminished greatly I know a lot of us really liked the models he produced.

At the moment the forum is a little rudderless as a result of that loss in my opinion. ... I know we all wish Roy well and hope that eventually we see more of him, in the meantime I think the mods do a very good job and keep things going well on the forum but to an extent the heart has gone out of the place, in the form of Roy....


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

artistmike said:


> They do say that it all starts at the top and I think we all miss Roy's input here these days and the fact that the RLT Watch side of things has diminished greatly I know a lot of us really liked the models he produced.
> 
> At the moment the forum is a little rudderless as a result of that loss in my opinion. ... I know we all wish Roy well and hope that eventually we see more of him, in the meantime I think the mods do a very good job and keep things going well on the forum but to an extent the heart has gone out of the place, in the form of Roy....


Very good point.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, one thing I`ll say is we still keep attracting people wanting to join up, you have no idea how many I have to vet every week trying to ensure they aren`t spammers or trolls :sleepy:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, one thing I`ll say is we still keep attracting people wanting to join up, you have no idea how many I have to vet every week trying to ensure they aren`t spammers or trolls :sleepy:


This place is still a good resource for those with a real interest in watches from the many historical archived posts, perhaps there's less posting of that nature of late though, which maybe why not many of them get involved in the posts....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A porn section would bring a lot of traffic ... just saying


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> A porn section would bring a lot of traffic ... just saying


Great idea - let me show you my balance cock! :tongue2:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

To me the forum is running fine , If its not broke why try and fix it H :yahoo:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not the mods fault but this forum is for watch enthusiasts and sadly that has scared off all the charecters and the fun , this place used to be a quality boozer and you never knew what was going to happen next with loads of great banter , now it's one of those pubs you have a pint read your paper you say thanks to the barman and leave.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Having been one of those who left and recently come back after an extended period, I had had a few thoughts before I read this thread.

Catching up on some recent topics, I was also beginning to notice the lack of input from the mods (except Mach), I was also surprised that a couple of hours could pass with no new posts.

I was heartened though at the many many old faces still around, and some new names with already respectable post counts.

Not sure what the issue with Roy is yet, still catching up, but on the whole the place doesn't feel too much different to when I left, just a tad slower paced perhaps, which for me right now, is just fine.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


I get it, Paul is on covert operations h34r:

(In which case it probably wasn't a good idea putting "Moderator" under his avatar :lol


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > A porn section would bring a lot of traffic ... just saying
> ...


Yes! Wives watches, naked wrists, Strap me up, rubber or leather? the possibilities' are endless, :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


It`s part of his cover story 

Actually, I don`t know what`s going on there as I don`t have the correct security clearance, you`ll have to ask Phil :wink2: :lol:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Double agent???

I for one check on the Electric, Electronic Watches section at least once per day and have learned quite a lot since I've been a member.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mutley said:


> (In which case it probably wasn't a good idea putting "Moderator" under his avatar :lol


It's part of the cover... like those embassy economic advisers and what not that are CIA or FSB field operatives :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think we should get rid of the Mods, and go back to Rockers!

Later,

William


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm quite new so can't comment on how the place was before, but I thought I'd just say that I like it here a lot! :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's only my opinion but twf is one of the best forum for me

Somebody once said to me to be the best there is always something you can do to improve even if you think there isn't

Cheers Andy


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I think Roy now works for MI5 and is deep undercover.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I was in Scarborough recently, all over Yorkshire too, never saw him. All the best to him.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Haggis said:


> I was in Scarborough recently, all over Yorkshire too, never saw him. All the best to him.


You could have said.....could have met up


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't deny that I have had a run-in or two with the Forum Admin since I have joined the watch Forum, and I have once or twice felt that I could have done with the "protection" of a moderator also on one occasion. However, I am still here and still active on this basically excellent Forum and without some sort of admin and moderators, the Forum could just turn into an anarchic free-for-all.

My feeling basically is in agreement with the views expressed by Will Fly. OK, the Forum might seem a bit slow at the moment, but all organisations that last a long time have their ups and downs, and my advice to members who are concerned that the Forum is a bit dead is GET IN THERE AND POST TOPICS OR RESPONSES YOURSELVES. I was a bit naive at the beginning of my membership and probably annoyed a few members, and indeed, I am sure I still annoy a few members with the things I write, but at least I am active and up for debate and topics about all aspects of watches and clocks and indeed anything that the Forum allows one to discuss.

I am not quite so sure about AVO's point that the Forum should be any more closely related to the watch company, RLT, that kindly sponsors the project. Roy keeps a discreet distance from the Forum which probably does allow members to be more independent in what they talk about, and thankfully, we don't have endless subforums about different aspect of Roy's watches - and that is no slur on RLT's obviously (from looking at RLT watch owner's remarks) excellent watches. Like AVO, I am also a member of the CW Watch Forum, and it no doubt has advantages and disadvantages over the Watch Forum UK. However, the watch world and watch forums are shifting all the time in their membership profile and position within the internet, so I just don't feel we have to get in a tizzy over seeming current problems with this Forum. I just once again conclude that the main part of a Forum's success lies in the activity of it's members and in the skill of Roy and the Admin team in honing the various sections of the Forum used for topics and discussion, and as long as the term "watch" means what it says and doesn't just refer to upmarket prestige watches, then I feel at home.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

It is a strange one. I've not been on here as much recently but do pop in to see what is happening. Some of the more interesting posters have departed and at the minute the debate, fun and even controversy have diminished.

I've been here a while and remember it being the same a few years ago although the actual watch info/posts were still going. Hopefully it will pick up again soon.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

> I am not quite so sure about AVO's point that the Forum should be any more closely related to the watch company, RLT, that kindly sponsors the project.


I should have expressed that more clearly. My point was surprise that it isn't more closely related, not an opinion that it should be.

Another thing that "surprises" me (and yes, you MAY infer an opinion here) is that links to other sites selling watches are still routinely removed. As an example, I don't see that a site specialising in vintage Rolex, Omega, JLC, Longines &c. could be in any way viewed as direct competition for the RLT site. Yes, I know we all get around it..."try googling vintage watches Timbuktu" or posting a straight eBay sale number (even mods do that!) A rule is a rule, but perhaps that one needs looking at.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

If you allow links to other sites selling watches then you make the Mods job a lot harder as they would need to check out every link to ensure the spammers are kept out. OK, you may argue that they should earn the Â£100k per year moderator fees but they might not agree (may have got the Â£100k a little wrong?).

If you read articles about getting web sites ranked higher on search engines then getting `back-links' from highly rated sites crops up a lot. Forums tend to get high rankings in their specific fields and so people join and the make posts with links to their web sites.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

richy176 said:


> ...may have got the Â£100k a little wrong?


No, that's correct.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Maybe it is time for some new blood? Please note I have no desires or do have the time required for the commitment needed, but *there are several members, that come to mind, who post here regularly, have a proven commitment, wisdom & experience needed.*


Mate, I am flattered, but I don't think I want to become a Moderator, thanks for thinking of me anyway..... :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been a member since 2005 and don't post much but log in everyday just to see what is going on I like this forum there are so many different characters on here with different views that is good for the forum.when I don't log in it is because I might be on a secret mission but please keep this quiet :thumbup: did shawn (mr teatime) wanted to be a mod back in the day.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's one of 'those' societies where letting it be known that you want to be a mod, automatically rules you out.

You need to be 'approached'.

h34r:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ESL said:


> It's one of 'those' societies where letting it be known that you want to be a mod, automatically rules you out.
> 
> You need to be 'approached'.
> 
> h34r:


i want to be a mod , i want to be a mod , i want to be a freemason , i mean i want to be a mod :lol:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well i am a bit new on here so i do not know what was like in the past but i think its a very good forum i am only on two other from may go on the a few times a year ,you guys have all been nice to me as most will know i have dyslexia and find it had two put down what i want to say .thats why all the photos .i have not had to used the mods much so its no big deal to me ,but i think most of the time its run very well from what i have seen,keep the good work up guys the more new members the better if they try and take part as well that would be very nice i am up and down as i have so many new things going in the last year and a half without a help from a few of the guys i talk to on the phone off the forum it would have been must harder to get by so thanks to all the mods and you guys that helped me and a big thank you to roy for keeping going.woody.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Moderating any forum is a task not to be taken lightly - - striking a delicate balance between being seen as a fount of wisdom and commonsense or a complete prat, depending on which side of the argument your heart is. 

Me, I'm voting YES! :lol:

Things have slowed down on every forum I'm connected to, I think folks are twittering and facebooking and whatever the current trendy thingy is on the net, forums are seen as a tad olde worlde, and indeed some service providers of forum hosting are no longer actively givingmuch support and littl;e or no ongoing development. :yes:









(Good job Mach wasn't a Mod when I joined, I don't think I'd have passed the vetting process, I break down easily under the high power desk lamp and thumbscrews, and just the threat of the crocodile clips on the eectrical testicular wires is enough to put me off for life :fear: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of 'those' societies where letting it be known that you want to be a mod, automatically rules you out.
> ...


What`s the matter, isn`t being the tyrannical overlord of the Treens enough for you? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> (Good job Mach wasn't a Mod when I joined, I don't think I'd have passed the vetting process, I break down easily under the high power desk lamp and thumbscrews, and just the threat of the crocodile clips on the eectrical testicular wires is enough to put me off for life :fear: )


You needn`t worry Mel, the other Mods rejected my suggestions for revised vetting procedures as, for some reason, they were considered to be a wee bit harsh...












:lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > ESL said:
> ...


remain calm earthman - i really really don't want to be a mod.

i'd just end up banning everyone ! trust me i can get the wrong end of the stick and put my foot in it without even trying

all hail the mods - you will be spared the worst of the torture after the invasion.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Things have slowed down on every forum I'm connected to...


Well there's our answer then! Ban Mel and our forum will once again prosper! :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No additional Mods, because I'm intolerant of change! The last time the forum software was updated I had a hissy fit and quit the forum... Oh wait a minute... it was someone else that did that.  

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

lewjamben said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Things have slowed down on every forum I'm connected to...
> ...


Nah, *LJ*, dun't werk loike dat! They tried it and the sky started to fall, it's really an inverse ratio thing? banning me will simply result in loads of my fanbase posting in about the injustice of it all -------

(OH fech, right, that's what you want innit? a busier forum? Once again Panning for a Banning! :yes: :sadwalk:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I tend to tune in everyday this and WUS but the RLT site is more than a watch forum. I like it here, bit like your favourite pub. Every now and then thereâ€™s a row and a flare up, sometimes the landlord gives you grief with another final warning, but you keep going back for the fun of it all.

I wouldnâ€™t change anything except maybe a few words of wisdom from Roy once a month would be good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> . Every now and then thereâ€™s a row and a flare up, sometimes the landlord gives you grief with another final warning,


Probably trying to get you to turn down those extremely loud shirts







:lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

or even tone down :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> or even tone down :tongue2:


 Dont upset him......


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

forgot...... he is a mod


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > . Every now and then thereâ€™s a row and a flare up, sometimes the landlord gives you grief with another final warning,
> ...





chris.ph said:


> or even tone down :tongue2:


Either will do


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very true with scotts sartorial fubars :thumbup:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Do we really need mods if the forum is running without any problems. In my experience people who have never held a position of responsibilty tend to get very excited with themselves and get carried away.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jmm1 said:


> Do we really need mods if the forum is running without any problems. In my experience people who have never held a position of responsibilty tend to get very excited with themselves and get carried away.


You're right! Before you know it, they've put a tie on!












Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t believe that was five years ago,the last time I wore a tie & hopefully the last time I ever will :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can`t believe that was five years ago,the last time I wore a tie & hopefully the last time I ever will :lol:


Hate those things also but think about it... when we die, people insist we wear one of those to the ground :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we really need mods if the forum is running without any problems. In my experience people who have never held a position of responsibilty tend to get very excited with themselves and get carried away.
> ...


 

William, are you keeping photos of all of us...or just Mac? :ninja:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


Do you think he has one of those really sinister shrines, with pics of the forum members all stuck on a wall??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


Relax... Nothing creepy going on here... Really.












Later,

William


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> Do we really need mods if the forum is running without any problems. In my experience people who have never held a position of responsibilty tend to get very excited with themselves and get carried away.


Does the forum run without any problems because the mods are quietly beavering away in the background? The current membership may consist of nuce guys and gals who obey all the rules but take away the mods and you will soon find the threads filled with scammers.

Maybe we are just lucky and our mods have held positions of responsibility or are just genuine nice guys who only step in when required.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> William, are you keeping photos of all of us...or just Mac? :ninja:


Herr Flick has detailed files on everyone, he is watching YOU...



:fear:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well.... Hello....My name is Jason and I am a absent moderator...

RLT watch forums used to be a large part of my 'internet life' but things change, I just dont have the time for it like I used to, my family is growing up, I recently changed jobs that means I dont get the time I used to, and what internet time I get is divided up for so many other fora or sites than it used to.... Also I think that because Roys focus has clearly moved on to other businesses and pastimes the forum has lost direction and guidance, I agree with someone else's comments , some of the historical rules have little relevance now.... I still visit daily but rarely post..

Im not sure if there is a 'magic bullet' that would get some ooomph back into the forum but if anyone has any suggestions we are all ears...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Well.... Hello....My name is Jason and I am a absent moderator...
> 
> RLT watch forums used to be a large part of my 'internet life' but things change, I just dont have the time for it like I used to, my family is growing up, I recently changed jobs that means I dont get the time I used to, and what internet time I get is divided up for so many other fora or sites than it used to.... Also I think that because Roys focus has clearly moved on to other businesses and pastimes the forum has lost direction and guidance, I agree with someone else's comments , some of the historical rules have little relevance now.... I still visit daily but rarely post..
> 
> Im not sure if there is a 'magic bullet' that would get some ooomph back into the forum but if anyone has any suggestions we are all ears...


Hi Jase,

I hear what you are saying, but I miss your input  I understand life moves on for all..

All the best Martin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Well.... Hello....My name is Jason and I am a absent moderator...
> 
> RLT watch forums used to be a large part of my 'internet life' but things change, I just dont have the time for it like I used to, my family is growing up, I recently changed jobs that means I dont get the time I used to, and what internet time I get is divided up for so many other fora or sites than it used to.... Also I think that because Roys focus has clearly moved on to other businesses and pastimes the forum has lost direction and guidance, I agree with someone else's comments , some of the historical rules have little relevance now.... I still visit daily but rarely post..
> 
> Im not sure if there is a 'magic bullet' that would get some ooomph back into the forum but if anyone has any suggestions we are all ears...


Totally Agree that there isn't a "magic bullet" solution, the forum is what it is and if the format is no longer stimulating enough to provoke discussion then I should imagine the forum will have a lingering death unless Roy decides to pull the plug if his interests now lie elsewhere.

Out of interest, is RLT watch Co. still trading? If people ask about buying watches, I usually give them a pointer in Roy's direction- obviously I will stop doing so if they won't get a response.

Just as a last thought, do other watch forums have threads like this? The forums I have looked at seem to have a similar format to TWF but more traffic - what are they doing different?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

handlehall said:


> Just as a last thought, do other watch forums have threads like this? The forums I have looked at seem to have a similar format to TWF but more traffic - what are they doing different?


Again, I don't want to get shot for this, but I'll say it. People of the other (CW) forum I belong to seem to respond better to all manner of threads. I'm sure having so many brand focused threads helps, because there is a common interest, and CW is a company that is innovating and appears to be going places. There's also much more of a culture of saying hi to newbies and wishing people a Happy Birthday. My impression is that a lot of people on this forum only join in with threads that really fit in with their interests. I'm afraid I'm guilty of the same - I don't really comment on '70s stuff, hummers, Seiko divers &c. Generally speaking on CW people are more prepared to step outside of their own zone of interest and express (usually very positive) reaction to others' new watches, wheels, offspring, pets and a host of other things. There seems almost a culture here of "you ignore mine and I'll ignore yours"...and yes, sorry, I'm as guilty as anyone.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

jasonm said:


> ... Also I think that because Roys focus has clearly moved on to other businesses and pastimes the forum has lost direction and guidance, I agree with someone else's comments , some of the historical rules have little relevance now.... I still visit daily but rarely post..


That seems to be a good summation , I think it's a great shame the forum is declining and I sincerely hope that it doesn't get to the state of " last one out, turn out the lights "


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

AVO said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a last thought, do other watch forums have threads like this? The forums I have looked at seem to have a similar format to TWF but more traffic - what are they doing different?
> ...


Perhaps I'm not looking hard enough, but wasn't there a pane at the bottom that said who's birthday it was on a given day?


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

As a relative newbie here I would make these two observations.

Firstly it seems that forum runs smoothly enough and that would indicate that tje mods are doing there job. There job is to moderate not to stimulate.

Secondly although most people here seems to be friendly there have been a few posts that I have made looking for a bit of help or advice that have pretty much been ignored. That in itself does not bother me as im pretty resourceful but if the forum wants to generate some new life then maybe that could do with being addressed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I am here too, although I will admit to posting a lot less these days to life getting in the way. I still check in daily too, mainly to have a quick read, and check that we are still on-line and not being spammed etc.

As for the question asked about other forums having similar threads, then yes they do and if you use the search function on here you will see that we have been here before many times, and will most likely be there again in the future - quick let's make this topic sticky :rltb:

Then as a mod team we have also discussed this in length, about getting more members posting, both the older ones, and some of the 100's of newbies who join up but never post. We have also then made small changes to the forum, the sections, rules, etc to try and encourage more discussions but this has not had the desired impact for sure.

We also have no Roy, or RLT Watches posting about the latest watch project, which also impacts us.

Like Jason has said in his post, we are open to ideas and suggestions on what we should do (If anything)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


There was indeed. I think that either disappeared during a forum software upgrade or during one of JoT's security clamp downs! :lol:

I'm sure it could be re-instated.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mardibum said:


> Secondly although most people here seems to be friendly there have been a few posts that I have made looking for a bit of help or advice that have pretty much been ignored. That in itself does not bother me as im pretty resourceful but if the forum wants to generate some new life then maybe that could do with being addressed.


I have read a number of posts (not necessarily yours) where I have no knowledge that would help. In these cases I tend to move on rather than post saying "sorry - can't help' so maybe others have felt them same. At least you can see if your post has been looked at.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A few months ago it was mentioned that may be we sould have a strap section , this could be a great idea as most will agree some members don't contribute to thread becouse of the watch subject , but then again some contribute only becouse of the brand , but we would all agree behind all are great watches we all have straps ? , some change them some ask for advice etc etc , could be a possible subject matter to add and may be bring some freshness into the forum, what do you think mods ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

We can add a strap section, if you think it would help


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

PhilM said:


> We can add a strap section, if you think it would help


may do I am only suggesting It could help see if anyone else has anything to say on subject


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > We can add a strap section, if you think it would help
> ...


I think a strap section would be a welcome addition - I know I have hunted down threads on certain straps that would have been easier to locate if there was just the one place to look.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Think we may be heading in the strap thread section then ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just make sure that scott doesnt mod it 







artytime:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> just make sure that scott doesnt mod it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your talking about the Guru! Anyway we already got one in the Russian section. :russian:

If I get to be a mod your all barred!!! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> No additional Mods, because I'm intolerant of change! The last time the forum software was updated I had a hissy fit and quit the forum... *Oh wait a minute... it was someone else that did that.*
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Seiko 37


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

It has been a bit quiet on here lately, but I am sure it will pick up.

I will certainly make more of an effort to post!

I think the introduction of a straps section will help, too.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

AVO said:


> People of the other (CW) forum I belong to seem to respond better to all manner of threads...Generally speaking on CW people are more prepared to step outside of their own zone of interest and express (usually very positive) reaction to others' new watches, wheels, offspring, pets and a host of other things.


In case anyone thinks I'm being a little lopsided in my view here, I just checked a few facts in order to be able to put flesh on the bones of what I said. In the last 12 months I have presented 9 new (to me) watches on both forums. Here are the thread lengths (CWF first, then TWF)

20-8*, 8-12, 29-3, 56-18, 24-11, 7-6, 56-5*, 64-7*, 22-11

The three marked with an asterisk are CW watches, so in the interests of fairness I would discount those, and the 8-12 is a pocket watch bought on this forum.

I don't wish to make any judgements here - and this is absolutely nothing to do with moderators. I know of someone who regularly posts new watches that I have commented on several times, yet (he) has never remarked on any of mine. If you want a lively, happening forum you achieve it by responding to people, but I can see why people give up starting threads.

Rant over.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > AVO said:
> ...


Birthdays disappeared with one of the upgrades, as did the time of day when the page loaded.

Later,

William


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > No additional Mods, because I'm intolerant of change! The last time the forum software was updated I had a hissy fit and quit the forum... *Oh wait a minute... it was someone else that did that.*
> ...


I miss Seiko fan.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I blame the 'WIS Game' thread. :tongue2: It's developed its own gravity and is sucking all the posts in. None can escape to the rest of the forum.

Oh, and it's summer. It's always slow in summer. Posting on forums is a 'dark evenings' hobby.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I try to check in daily but have always been more of a reader than a poster. I like that everyone here is generally a lot friendlier than many forums. I do miss the days when Roy had regular input with new models, ideas and hope that he's ok.


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

A recent down turn might be due to the holiday season and summer activities. Just see how busy it gets come Christmas time.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

I still come in and look and post every now and then, but, not as prolifically as I used to... It can be quite slow on here on occasions, when I've made the effort to pull together a post and only got one "nice watch" comment (on a very nice watch in my opinion  ) it can get a little disheartening... Then again I've asked for support on removing stickers and gots loads of helpful advice :yahoo:

I dont crave attention,, but, it's nice to get a little feedback!!!

It's a shame that Roy isn't engaged with the forum, and without the mighty Mach I don't think we'd really have anything at all

It's undoubtedly a friendly forum and for that we should all be grateful, but, I have seen a noticeable slowdown in the last 18 months or so...

I'll try to start a few more threads maybe and I'll keep bumping it until I get at least ten replies :evil:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wolf said:


> ...when I've made the effort to pull together a post and only got one "nice watch" comment (on a very nice watch in my opinion  ) it can get a little disheartening...


Sometimes there isn't much to say other than "nice watch" and that can come across as though the poster is disinterested and is simply posting for the hell of it, so instead, they don't bother.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

lewjamben said:


> Wolf said:
> 
> 
> > ...when I've made the effort to pull together a post and only got one "nice watch" comment (on a very nice watch in my opinion  ) it can get a little disheartening...
> ...


I'm perfectly happy with "nice watch" posts... I often post something similar myself... It was the lack of volume of responses that was a little disheartening

"Nice watch" simply communicates that you've seen it, appreciated it and confirmed as much to the person who took the effort to put the post up!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

apm101 said:


> I think the introduction of a *straps section* will help, too.


Anything to do with leather, and wrist belts would *go down* well on this forum  :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> *I blame the 'WIS Game' thread.* :tongue2: It's developed its own gravity and is sucking all the posts in. None can escape to the rest of the forum.
> 
> Oh, and it's summer. It's always slow in summer. Posting on forums is a 'dark evenings' hobby.


Oh dearie me!  Of course, it [the WIS Game] may well run it's course as a feature once a certain posts figure is reached - - - :yes:

(To be replaced with something equally as puerile and silly that folks might like! :lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the introduction of a *straps section* will help, too.
> ...


Not with everyone, Mel :yucky:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

martinzx said:


> I have been a member here for about 4 years & I think this is one of the best watch forums out there. But I would also say it is floundering a little these days, that is just my opinion. One of the reasons may be what I state below??
> 
> I would like to ask who are the current moderators? And how many actually post / moderate the forum these days? I know there are several who I miss.
> 
> ...


 Moderators are on sites to moderate. I belong to another site (it's irrelevant what) but the mods have a full time job deleting posts and members, many of whom are incognito. I just don't think there's a case to be answered for on here..


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So are we going to get a strap section think it may add a little to the forum any other ideas from any one else


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The request for a Strap Section has been put before the Moderators Committee & will be considered at the next meeting :gathering:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The request for a Strap Section has been put before the Moderators Committee & will be considered at the next meeting :gathering:


Didn't we have that before, a couple of years ago? Besides, I think most of us don't get a feel for a strap if it's not on a watch and those combos end up in the general section anyway...

I say ask Martin to regularly come up with controversial topics, he's responsible for a lot of high-volume threads like this one! :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't help thinking yet another niche forum would only dilute the amount of posts even further. Without properly adding up the numbers look at the off topic sections and some of it has almost been abandoned. In my humble opinion some good guys were chased off by people who these days hardly ever post these days.

At the risk of being accused of only posting controversial comments again :grin: I would suggest that the extra forums have had a detrimental effect in the last wee while. To few people in to many places, maybe go the other way and cut the ones that get little or no traffic, compress it a bit rather than expand.

Just a thought and they were asked for.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fair point Bond, and we have merged a few boards already over the last few years.

Again were open to ideas, from all of our members


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Fair point Bond, and we have merged a few boards already over the last few years.
> 
> Again were open to ideas, from all of our members


If we are to have a "strap" section, I think we need to consider a "cane" sub-forum with maybe a thumbscrews and latex - - - - h34r:

Ooops, wrong forum again :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wolf said:


> I'm perfectly happy with "nice watch" posts... I often post something similar myself... It was the lack of volume of responses that was a little disheartening
> 
> "Nice watch" simply communicates that you've seen it, appreciated it and confirmed as much to the person who took the effort to put the post up!


I think you will find that there are certain brands, styles and even periods that will attract far more comments of an approving type than others. And what attracts people on one forum like honey attracts bees can, on a different forum, fall completely flat.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Banning G-shocks might help 

And being less obsessed with links to other sellers as I don't think Roy even sells watches anymore does he? 

Personally, I find it difficult to post positive comments about another Seiko mod, or a Â£5 Aldi strap so my posts tend to be limited to a rare few threads. There used to be an interesting cross section of styles and tastes but it's been getting a bit samey lately 

As Avo pointed out, there is more interest elsewhere for a wider variety of watches and brands.

As an example, I posted a thread about my Nomos on here. This is a brand that is one of the few brave and innovative enough to be making its own movements rather than pilfering from stock mass manufactured parts - I received 4 replies on here and 4 pages on CW Forum. It's not a criticism, just an observation.

As for solutions, more users would help and that might be down to association with the RLT brand but as Roy doesn't seem to be active how do you encourage new converts? That's how I discovered the forum, through RLT watches.

And I don't think a strap thread will make any difference.

I do have to say though, that I've learned a lot from the forum and there are plenty of good people on here who make me smile so I'll be sticking around. Sorry


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

But isn't it the case that there's a bit of a love-in on the CW forum with Nomos? There are a few members there that contribute enthusiastically, or quickly jump in at every opportunity, with a mention or a photo of the brand. Here, the equivalent brand is Seiko! 

Personally, both leave me a little underwhelmed (having now seen many Nomos in the flesh) and inevitably lots of Seiko's.

I would say a bit of diversity between forums is a good thing for us, the users.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Caller said:


> But isn't it the case that there's a bit of a love-in on the CW forum with Nomos? There are a few members there that contribute enthusiastically, or quickly jump in at every opportunity, with a mention or a photo of the brand. Here, the equivalent brand is Seiko!


I don't get that feeling at all... Seiko is always present on any watch forum for all the right reasons but you go to TZ and you'll see a lot more Seikos there. And not just the SKX007 and the Monsters.

I don't know but here's my feelings. When I got in the forum, was a time that a lot of boutique brands started to pop up. So lots of new watches and curiosity and reviews and those things go together. I did write a few reviews back then but that takes a lot of time with the gathering of the information, the pictures and all that. After a while, most of us pretty much know what to expect from a watch and, if something new shows up, I'll just google it and see what some blogger thinks about it and why. The why will help me make up my mind. So I find myself not willing to write a review that won't help much anybody and I don't depend exclusively on the forum for such a thing either. And for new watches I'm not aware, there's the weekend photo threads.

I think the forum is fine and it's certainly not the mods job to entertain us and make us engage in stuff like in some atrocious Club Med holiday resort. And me must thank Roy for keeping this forum, even if it's no longer much of a platform for his businesses. We should also respect the fact that if he moved to other stuff, he's probably right in doing so. Imagine the time and effort to come out with watches for a microbrand and the relatively little monetary return it should bring!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> I think the forum is fine and it's certainly not the mods job to entertain us and make us engage in stuff like in some atrocious Club Med holiday resort.


I want this clearly understood right now - I am not going to wear a yellow jacket...










:lol:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

*Perhaps a 'Non Watch Discussion' section? As we all know each other and all that?...*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

james brodie said:


> *Perhaps a 'Non Watch Discussion' section? As we all know each other and all that?...*


Do you mean something like this - Non-Watch Interests & Hobbies?


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, something like that (!). As I've just noticed this section, my first sight was one 'Fancy a walk'?. As I didn't have my reading glasses on I momentarily wondered how far the diversity and entertainment of this site was.....


----------

